# July 2011 Lottery Winner!



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

*July's List of Lottery Participants*

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. Mike91LX - 6,15,5 - 
5. Swany- 8,3,19 - 
6. Reino - 26,12,14- 
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 - 
8. Titlowda- 21,27,9 -
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
11. tmajer15 - 17,29,7 -
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - WINNER :first: with number 32!! Powerball Number Drawn Here Powerball - Home
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -

*Waiting List*

1. VersionX
2. usrower321
3. Big Bull
4.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS ERICH!

Please PM your details to all Lottery players

Players - Please post DC # and comments in this thread for July's Winnings

YOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THISYOU CANT SEE THIS


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

BDog said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ERICH!
> 
> Please PM your details to all Lottery players
> 
> ...


 Bruce,I Can see it!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you forgot me in the 9 spot.

I'll ship out this week.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet!! Thanks guys! My addy is in my profile.. PM with any questions! Thank you!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Congrats Erich!!! :tu

Going out tomorrow!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats erich. will have a DC# for you in the next couple days


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Erich!!!!! Will ship you some dog rockets Monday!!!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats bro,

9405 5036 9930 0154 3115 01


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

coming to you Erich.

9405 5036 9930 0155 9787 58


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0157 2948 94
Out tomorrow


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

on the way. Congrats

9505 5000 3134 1194 0000 17


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

eNJOY eRICH
0309 1140 0001 8512 3640


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats!

420 63109 9405 5036 9930 0164 4915 52


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Going in the post tomorrow. Sorry it's been more than crazy here


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Erich - got any pictures of the bounty - you know we gotta have pictures!!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Got em all boxed up! Now to find a free moment to set them free. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

BDog said:


> Got em all boxed up! Now to find a free moment to set them free. Sorry for the delay.










9500 1000 1192 1218 000 44


----------

